# Good Cheap Filter for 5 Gallon?



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

There is no way I'm going to buy a $50 Eheim 2211 for a 5 gallon! Any reccomandations?

Hope its in the $10-20


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You can try the Zoomed or the Tom mini-canister. They might be cheaper than the 2211.

Otherwise, you can go with the Redsea Nano.


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

One of the smaller whisper filters. They are cheap but seem to last for a while.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I honestly HATE the Whisper line...

RedSea Nano is for up to 3 gallons and I cannot find either of the mini canisters in my LFS.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

AquaClear 10?


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

AC20 if you don't mind using an HOB. You can diffuse the flow easily so there is no surface agitation.
(There is no AC10)


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Hagen Hush 5. Slots between the AC20 and the Red Sea nano @ adjustable up to 50GPH (and is between the other 2 in physical size as well). 

The media setup in the AC20 is better than the Hush but you can easily modify / upgrade the Hush.

The media setup in the Red Sea nano is wierd / inefficient unless you leave the media area mostly empty -- I'd only get that filter if you were concerned about flow being too strong, like in a betta tank.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Do you mean the AquaClear 10 Powerhead?


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

I have an aquatech 5-15 hob lying around, it was in use on a 10 gallon tank along with a sponge filter for quite some time. I switched it out for a whisper because the aquatech doesn't have a knob to adjust the flow rate. You can decrease the flow by raising the intake tube a bit. Works as well as an aquaclear if you use an aquaclear sponge insert, same with a whisper for that matter.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

RcScRs said:


> I honestly HATE the Whisper line...
> 
> RedSea Nano is for up to 3 gallons and I cannot find either of the mini canisters in my LFS.


+1

I got the same one, love it and its quiet!


----------



## itrack4u (Nov 16, 2009)

FSM said:


> AC20 if you don't mind using an HOB. You can diffuse the flow easily so there is no surface agitation.
> (There is no AC10)


How do you diffuse the flow?

My aqua tech 5-15 stopped working just after the warranty expired. I replaced it with an aquaclear 20 and I'm very pleased.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

i'd go for the 501 you can get it for around 30$
http://www.nlspets.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=604761


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

If you can find one, the Coralife Polaris 1 would be great!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I use these in all my 5g and under tanks. Works great, adjustable flow, small sized, quiet, just an all around nice little filter. Is rated for 3g but I use in 5g with no issues (I have a low bioload tho 0 just one betta and an nerite).

http://www.petco.com/product/13796/Hagen-Elite-Mini-Underwater-Filter.aspx

I am able to find these in-store.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm leaning toward the Aquaclear, but are there any really cheap canisters out there? (Like $20?)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

RcScRs said:


> I'm leaning toward the Aquaclear, but are there any really cheap canisters out there? (Like $20?)


You might be able to get lucky and get a Zoomed or one of the Tom Rapid's (used, of course) for that price.

Otherwise, you may just want to DIY a canister filter yourself if you are looking to save money.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

RcScRs said:


> I honestly HATE the Whisper line...
> 
> RedSea Nano is for up to 3 gallons and I cannot find either of the mini canisters in my LFS.


 Did you try Aquatic warehouse. Sorry if someone already mentioned this. I didnt look through all the posts yet. I saw a few there a couple of weeks ago. Its the Azoo unit but the same. Also I think that Petco sells the ZOOMed unit for turtle tanks. Try looking there. You can also get the new JW fusion filter. It has a large area to put media and it comes with carbon, Bio media and filter media.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

RcScRs said:


> I'm leaning toward the Aquaclear, but are there any really cheap canisters out there? (Like $20?)


A used ZooMed 501 usually goes for $15.00. Try your local Craig's list or your local fish or planted tank clubs. This time of year many are having their winter swap meets.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Aquaclear 20. Put any media you want in it, can adjust the flow lower or higher, really good filtration. 

There probably is not a canister for that cheap a price. You might try making one yourself.


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

My small CORALIFE POLARIS 1 just went on sale tonight for 35 shipped! It has no problems and have to make room for my HUGE FX5! I have paypal just PM me... BTW its not on S&S.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

I second the AC20. The AC is the best HOB filter IME. You can customize filter media. Plus, it's silent and looks better than other HOBs.


----------

